# Eastern Kentucky Morels



## Mocabee (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone here from eastern Ky? I have checked all my spots and there is nothing. Just had snow a couple days ago. Weather is now 60's and 50's in the day and 50's and 40's at night. When do you think the season will begin.


----------



## Wade C Calvert (Mar 28, 2018)

Mocabee said:


> Anyone here from eastern Ky? I have checked all my spots and there is nothing. Just had snow a couple days ago. Weather is now 60's and 50's in the day and 50's and 40's at night. When do you think the season will begin.


I think it's still too cool.


----------



## Dustin (Apr 7, 2018)

Mocabee said:


> Anyone here from eastern Ky? I have checked all my spots and there is nothing. Just had snow a couple days ago. Weather is now 60's and 50's in the day and 50's and 40's at night. When do you think the season will begin.


Picke


Mocabee said:


> Anyone here from eastern Ky? I have checked all my spots and there is nothing. Just had snow a couple days ago. Weather is now 60's and 50's in the day and 50's and 40's at night. When do you think the season will begin.


Picked about 8 a couple days ago, was all small tho but they are coming up now. Picked in Owsley Co Ky.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Picke
> 
> Picked about 8 a couple days ago, was all small tho but they are coming up now. Picked in Owsley Co Ky.


I’m near the Red River Gorge close to the where the Powell, Wolfe and Lee county lines meet. Can anyone provide a tip or two of what type of shroom you’re finding and type of environment? I have eyes on a deep draw full of poplars. Are you finding at higher or lower elevations?


----------



## Shroomhead420 (Apr 7, 2018)

Been out looking here in carter and Elliot counties still not even a small one missed them last year due to work and trying to keep a hand on in this year. I think it is still to cold here that’s got to be it cause we have found them this time of year in past years so we will keep looking and keep everyone updated


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Shroomhead420 said:


> Been out looking here in carter and Elliot counties still not even a small one missed them last year due to work and trying to keep a hand on in this year. I think it is still to cold here that’s got to be it cause we have found them this time of year in past years so we will keep looking and keep everyone updated


I'm from Greenup Co. A friend of mine found 2 in his yard Tuesday evening in South Shore. Next weekend should be about right with the temps rising all week.


----------



## waylon b (Apr 5, 2013)

found 4/12 in clay county.


----------

